# Em cần tư vấn chọn giữa model C9 và E9 thuộc dòng TV OLED LG



## vanh60686 (19 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em cần xin tư vấn chọn giữa Model TV C9 và E9 của LG. Cụ thể là e đang chấm 2 con TV này: LG OLED 55C9PTA (tầm 42 triệu) và LG OLED 55E9PTA (tầm 56 triệu). Tính năng thì e thấy cũng khá giống nhau, nhưng giá của 2 con lại chêch lệch hơi bị nhiều. Không biết nên chọn con nào nhỉ? 
À cả 2 con này đều nằm Top 1 các bảng xếp hạng Best TV 2019 trên thế giới nên mình ưu tiên chọn 1 trong 2 em nó nên đừng bác nào kêu em chạy mua SN hay SS nha. Có link tham khảo ạ: dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/lg-tiep-tuc-gianh-vuong-mien-o-bang-xep-hang-tv-tot-nhat-the-gioi-2019-20190930234831167.htm


----------



## hoankikop (19 Tháng mười một 2019)

Theo tui thì 2 con này đều quá ngon trong tầm giá tại VN rồi đó. LG OLED E9 hơn LG OLED C9 là dĩ nhiên vì tiền cao hơn, các trang công nghệ cũng đánh giá E9 hạng nhất còn C9 hạng nhì mà


----------



## nhauyen0088 (21 Tháng mười một 2019)

Tui thấy hai con E9 với C9 giá đều tốt, loa êm, màu sắc đẹp, xài ngon như nhau nên tuỳ vào nhu cầu của bác mà chọn mua thôi


----------



## bear77 (23 Tháng mười một 2019)

Theo mình thì nếu bạn thấy tiền bạc rủng rỉnh cứ quất LG OLED E9 nhé, xài con TV được đánh giá Best TV số 1 thế giới nó cũng oách hơn nè. Nói đùa chứ con E9 nó hoàn hảo lắm lắm đó, khách của mình hiện toàn săn con E9 đấy, chưa thấy ai chê điểm nào


----------



## havuhothinh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Rõ ràng một điều là giá con E9 cao hơn nên nó hơn con C9 là phải rồi. Mà hai con con nào cũng ngon hết á, tuỳ vào điều kiện của bác nữa, nếu có điều kiện thì quất E9 xài cho đã


----------



## hode1090 (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em thấy khoái thiết kế chân đế của con LG OLED E9 hơn con LG C9, chắc là do con E9 thuộc dòng cao cấp hơn. Tuy nhiên cả 2 con đều cho chất lượng hình ảnh, âm thanh quá tuyệt vời. Tùy nhu cầu bạn chọn thôi.


----------



## boysion (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Xài ngon thì con nào cũng ngon hết á, nếu được thì tậu con E9 xài nó cao cấp hơn chút


----------



## hoankikop (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Lưu ý con LG OLED C9 có 3 kích thước 55-65-77", trong khi LG E9 chỉ có 55" và 65" nhé bạn. Loa của C9 là 2.2 40W trong khi loa của E9 là 4.2 60W. Tùy nhu cầu và tài chính của bạn thôi, cả 2 con đều rất đáng chọn khi so với các model khác.


----------



## HoangTr (26 Tháng mười một 2019)

Thấy thông tin các hãng khác như Sony, Pana, Philips... đều phải mua tấm nền panel OLED của LG về gắn vào. Xem ra nếu muốn chơi OLED thì cứ xác định LG chính chủ là ngon nhất nhỉ.


----------

